# DIY Garden fertiliser?



## Steve Smith (7 May 2013)

I was wondering.  I have a bunch of EI ferts kicking about that I'm not using and my garden could do with a bit of a pep (specifically the grass or "lawn").  Now, I could go out and buy some miracle grow or other such product but I wondered if I had enough NPK ferts to DIY something.

How much NPK is there likely to be in your average hosepipe feed bottle?  I only have perhaps 500g of each dry salt but if it proved to be cheaper, I'd consider buying more for this purpose.

Any tips/advice from the experts?


----------



## kirk (7 May 2013)

Interesting, I use our old water from tank changes on lawn and plants, I'm sure its better than tap water. I'd imagine what we are using in our tanks has better things in it. Than over rated miracle grow.


----------



## Steve Smith (7 May 2013)

I've read of the benefits of doing that as well, especially if following a full blown EI regime, but I currently produce about 10L of waste water a week with my tiny tank  (and I'm light dosing as it's a low tech setup).  Enough for some house plants though!


----------



## kirk (7 May 2013)

While on the subject of gardens hope you don't mind a pic of me in ours. Glad I've the day off.






Yes I know sock and crocs.!


----------



## Steve Smith (7 May 2013)

Excellent   Are you going to use the washing machine drum as a planter?  I've seen that done before and it looks great


----------



## kirk (7 May 2013)

I could do yes. It's our temporary fire pit until I make another chimnea. I gave my last one away. Making things from junk is one of my hobbies. I made this peacock Saturday for my wife's school. 



 the kids are going to decourate it with feathers they are making. It's to go in there garden area.  A pic of stoves ive made for family and friends.

..


----------



## Steve Smith (7 May 2013)

Awesome work   I wish I had the space, the tools and the skill!   Something I'll learn some day I reckon.


----------



## Steve Smith (7 May 2013)

Interestingly, I've found this: Facts about Garden Fertilizer - You can make your own

After skimming it, I noticed this:




> You can make your own compounds by simply mixing together two or more straight fertilizers. The following are often made at home:
> 
> A fertilizer for general use:
> 
> ...


----------



## kirk (7 May 2013)

Thankyou, all done in our garden.all you need is a grinder, and an arc welder and the ability to get in and out of skips and leave the tip with more than you took there. It's all self tought it all started when our first car an old mini with hardly a floor burning holes everywhere . Anyway enough filling your thread with my stuff. I'll ne keeping an eye to see who else uses ferts for garden.


----------



## Alastair (7 May 2013)

kap k said:


> Thankyou, all done in our garden.all you need is a grinder, and an arc welder and the ability to get in and out of skips and leave the tip with more than you took there. It's all self tought it all started when our first car an old mini with hardly a floor burning holes everywhere . Anyway enough filling your thread with my stuff. I'll ne keeping an eye to see who else uses ferts for garden.


 
i want one of those chimneas lol


----------



## ceg4048 (7 May 2013)

Steve,
		 Unless I'm missing something, there is no point in doing all that work for your lawn when you can just buy Miracle Grow or Osmocote for cheap.

Cheers,


----------



## ian_m (7 May 2013)

I empty my waste tank water onto the front lawn, which, the areas where the water goes, are monstrously greener than rest of lawn and seems to grow much faster than the rest of the lawn!!!!

Must get a longer hose so can water all the lawn rather than the bits nearer the window


----------



## dw1305 (8 May 2013)

Hi all,


ceg4048 said:


> Unless I'm missing something, there is no point in doing all that work for your lawn when you can just buy Miracle Grow or Osmocote for cheap.


"Growmore" is usually the cheapest fertiliser, it is fairly low in nutrients (N : P2O5 : K2O - 7 : 7 : 7) but really cheap ~£20 for 25kg.

* Give up, can't get rid of it, but  should be a P for phosphorus

cheers Darrel


----------



## Steve Smith (8 May 2013)

I put some spaces in there for you Darrel 

I was just wondering if I could re-purpose my dry salts.  I actually bought some miracle grow hosepipe stuff and grass seed last night on the way home and re-seeded it, and a light feed.  We'll see how it goes


----------

